# ZZP's 12" Brake Kit...Does it look familiar to you?



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure but I'd be really interested in this too!


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Interested topic..


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NightWing said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to Cruze's but I've been around the car game a while. I just happened to be looking into ZZP's 12" Brake kit. Does the calipers look familiar to anyone else? They look like 4th Gen F Body or C5 Vette calipers. Wouldn't that make the front calipers interchangeable? Reason i ask is because i have a pair of C5 Z06 calipers sitting in my trunk. Wondering if i could try to just buy the rotors from zzp and have a set of fresh z06 brakes on the front of my cruze. Anyone know if it plausible, or am I missing something?


That is because they are from 4th Gen F-Bodies, but they are not a direct swap. There are other parts in the kit which allow them to fit the Cruze.
Pretty sure Vette brakes won't fit, they are not the same caliper as the F-Body


----------



## NightWing (Jul 21, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> That is because they are from 4th Gen F-Bodies, but they are not a direct swap. There are other parts in the kit which allow them to fit the Cruze.
> Pretty sure Vette brakes won't fit, they are not the same caliper as the F-Body


The only difference between 4th gen calipers and c5 calipers is that c5s have cooling fins and have CORVETTE embossed on them. Ok so basically i need their kit minus the calipers


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The zzp 12 kit is nothing more then Fbody 98 to 02 calipers and brackets the feel is good but I use the C5 calipers in Fbody brackets smaller pistons. I have access to the rotors already drilled to 5x105. There is also a bolt on 12.5 set up that I wa working on but stopped due to the fact I didn't want to test them if the pedal feel wasnt good. But yes they bolted on


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice!! Very interested too, would be a sweet mod for the trackers/auto crossers!! What about camero SS brakes? (Probably a stretch though)


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Any updates on the brakes??


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The SS CTS are for show you can go 12.5 and be good on the stock system


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Ss cts?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Ss cts?


Gen5 SS and First gen CTS


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

As in cadillac CTS? Hmm, interesting.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty sure he's talking about Brembo's from the CTS V and 5th Gen Camaro. 

CTSV is a very popular brake swap for 4th gen Camaros. Only thing that sucks is you need a 18" wheel usually to fit them. I have 17's


----------

